# Truck Toolbox lighting and Inverter



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey guys I am looking to see pics of how guys wired up lights inside there truck boxes. I thought there was a thread on it somewhere. Second I want to add a inverter that will only run when the trucks running under my back seat to keep drill chargers on so I will always have batteries in my truck. Any ideas , tips, pics greatly appreciated.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I am in the process of doing an inverter setup in my van. I don't have pics ready yet but essentially what I am doing is using a 1500 watt inverter that has the mounting ears so that I can screw it down to the floor. 

For the power, I am running a #4 AWG automotive wire from my positive top post terminal. My van uses the side terminals but my battery has both so this was pretty convenient. Also at the battery, I have a 30A fuse but it's one of those BIG fuses.. like you see on those high powered stereo systems. 

It's wired inline through a battery isolator and into a marine deep cycle battery. That way if I leave the stuff on, it will pull from the auxiliary battery and not the main engine battery. 

For the negative side, I am using a short piece of wire that is bolted to the floor directly to ensure a proper chassis ground. 

But based on what you are saying about it being on only when the car is running, I suppose that a relay can be hooked up inline with the power cable and then it's activated by a lead from the accessory panel from the fuse box.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't tried it with my new charges, but with my old ones if the battery is in and the charger isn't powered it drains the battery / shortens the life.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

You can do it with a relay, but it'd have to be one rated for a lot of juice. My 600w continuous 1200w peak pure sine wave inverter (don't get a modified sine wave inverter, they are a *little *more efficient to run motors like a drill or saw, but will burn up electronics like your battery charger).

This inverter was wired with #4 wire and an 80A fuse. Standard bosch style relays are rated for 10 amps. You can't wire them in parallel to increase the rating. In my setup, I'd need a 12v relay rated for 80A.

One thing you may be able to use is a starter solenoid from a ford - the older ones had an external starter solenoid under the hood. Starters draw a lot of juice, so that would probably be your least expensive and easiest to find option.

I'm not sure what the magnet in them draws, you might want to run a 10A regular bosch type relay to trigger the solenoid from the ignition on wire.


----------

